# Missing bean Oxford



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Wanted to recommend missing bean in Cowley area in Oxford. Went there with the misses last week after a holiday in Melbourne and thought the lattes and flat whites were on par (if not better) than Australia. They have a good selection of different beans to try and spent ages talking to me about them. They obviously have a passion for coffee.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Any recommendations of beans roasted by them? Keep meaning to swing by and check out the roastery/cafe.


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I tried a Brazilian roast and one from Thailand. The Thai bean was really nice, quite fruity. The Brazilian had a dark chocolate note. I ended up buying some Brazilian but loved both. Tried their house blend which is a blend of 3 beans and thought that was nice as well.


----------

